# What's an Alpaca?



## AlpacaAl (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## AlpacaAl (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, that didn't seem to work! Copied link from flickr, but it is not showing. Back to the 'how to' thread!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like you figured it out, Al?

Betsy


----------



## MalayaGH (Jun 5, 2013)

Will check your book out. I really like alpacas and planning to own one (or a pair). If permitted, here in Germany or in the Philippines..  They're in my top 5 favorite animals..


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

What an adorable face.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

They are darling! Such cute little faces.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I read your book a couple of months ago and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------

